# Patterdale Terriers



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

I know a few people on here own Patterdales. OH has fallen in love with them and wants one in the near future, his work mate has one and OH thinks it's amazing. 

So what are the pros and cons of the breed?


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Not a dog to be taken on lightly at all.

One of the hardest gamest terriers in the world. Very much a working dog, you won't find no calmer show variation of this breed.
Patterdales are a lot of work, they have a lot of drive and need firm and consistant handling and training from day one. Socialisation is paramount in this breed. With every walk of life, humans, dogs, especially if you have cats or small furries. So training classes would be a must.
Recall is a MUST. They must have good recall because once they are gone, they are gone! They have been known to scale fences and dig holes to get out of gardens, usually when they are bored or if there is a bitch in heat nearby 
If taking on a patterdale with no intent to work it I would suggest another activity for it's outlet of energy such as agility or terrier racing.

That said they are absolutely lovely characters to have in your home! Once you get one, you will be addicted. Always on the go, always on the move, busy busy little dogs. Never have a dull day with these dogs. Keep you on your toes for sure. But are soo loving and so loyal. Love to curl up and sleep on you.

Another good breeders are few and far between. Really research as much as you can.

Just skimmed the basics here. If you want more questions answered feel free to PM x


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Thank you  I has guessed they would be hard work to some extent. OH will take him to work with him. 

Bramble is always a very busy dog who is on the go all the time too! so very used to that type of dog. 

i think i'll meet him and spend some time with his friend's dog first!


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

lifeizsweet said:


> Thank you  I has guessed they would be hard work to some extent. OH will take him to work with him.
> 
> Bramble is always a very busy dog who is on the go all the time too! so very used to that type of dog.
> 
> i think i'll meet him and spend some time with his friend's dog first!


If I may ask what is it your OH does?

Having another dog especially a playful one in the house is always good that way they can wear eachother out. 
Also you might want to think about what sort of Patterdale you want. The short legged generally smoother coated dog which has a significant amount of bull breed in its lineage. Or a longer legged and generally longer coated dog which has more amounts of border terrier and the like in it.

Always a good idea to get hands on with the breed before deciding to buy one.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

I used to have a patterdale (her actual heritage is unknown but she looked just like one) and she was a brilliant dog. 

I found her to be independent, strong willed, tenacious, very high prey drive (once she was in the zone she wouldn't listen to anything- and we lost her more than once when she would go after a fox; she'd try to dig them out too) she was fine with other male dogs and enojyed canine company but was quite aggressive towards females (we didn't know her early history so no idea how she was socialised in that regard) quite vocal, not in terms of barking but if she was to chase something she would do so whilst making "yip yip" sort of noises. 

I'm trying to think of anything else. Oh! Loved to dig. Hated being fenced in- would have dug her way out of a garden to get out. Or scaled the 6 foot fence. Very determined. Very outdoorsy sort of dog. She would never have wanted to sit on your lap. 

Very intelligent but not particularly biddable. She lived a very long life (19) and had her faculties till the very end. Ummm.... what else? She did have some health issues but they only came on at 16 so I am not sure that's relevant because every dog is going to get sick and die from something once they get that far.... She had mammary cancer as a young dog but this was due to fact she was bred by her previous owners so many times (she had a litter every time she could up until the age of five when we took her and had her spayed during a C-section). 

I loved her with all my heart, still do. I'd love another patterdale but would never want to seek to replace her in anyway.


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> If I may ask what is it your OH does?
> 
> Having another dog especially a playful one in the house is always good that way they can wear eachother out.
> Also you might want to think about what sort of Patterdale you want. The short legged generally smoother coated dog which has a significant amount of bull breed in its lineage. Or a longer legged and generally longer coated dog which has more amounts of border terrier and the like in it.
> ...


He is a farmer so very active and doing lots of different things. The patterdale his friend owns loves going to work with them. I think the one he's seen is the short legged one. (he told me he looks exactly like a mini lab!)

It won't be for a couple of months, might even borrow him for the weekend


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

My sister has one that she rescued and I have to say I am massively unimpressed with the rescue centre for rehoming with a novice owner!

He is lovely, curls up with them, very devoted and affectionate. But they are having to work EXTREMELY hard with him. He is muzzled in public because he goes for anything within snapping distance, dogs, children.....In fact my dog is the only dog he gets on with and he adores him!
My mother has a border terrier and when these two decide to go for each other - neither is going to back down. Again they are muzzled in each others company.

He is always on the go, constantly and by that I mean bouncing off the walls in his mad moments. Although as he matures he is starting to show signs of getting a little more settled.

I'm giving you the negatives because I don't believe this is a breed for the faint hearted or the less firm owner. There are positives, and they've only had him 8 months so he's a work in progress. He had three homes prior to them and all gave him up because he "was too much". He is lovely and they are devoted to him and making it work thankfully.

If you can give this breed a job and utilise it's boundless energy then you have a head start. I don't know my sister's dogs history so can't say whether lack of socialisation was part of the problem.

Well done for researching and thinking this through fully.

ETA: for dog "always on the go" mentioned in other posts, think more tazmanian devil than an active bouncy lab, this breed truely is a whirlwind and will do wall of death circuits of your house daily!!


----------



## Raini (Nov 29, 2009)

Can't really comment on Patterdales as I'm not too familiar but just wanted to say that my Border Terrier (close relative I believe) literally bounces off the wall at times so I would take the words of those above literally. He has got better as he getting older (16 months now) but he still shoots around in circles like he's a greyhound doing laps. Used to do these mad laps round the perimeter of the garden, back into the lounge through the back door, round the sofa into the dinning room, into the hall, into the lounge, back out the back door & around he would go again & again until exhausted. He did this so fast once he caught his claw in the carpet and ripped it clean out of his paw (the whole lot & it's never grown back) with not even a yelp & I had to stop him as he was still going! :scared: Even in an open field he'll do these crazy big circles around us. And boy do we know it if he's bored and wants to play!!  (Gives the best cuddles though! :thumbup


----------



## lilacbabe (Jun 4, 2009)

Have a ustomer who had 2 Patterdales 1 bitch 1 dog . The bitch Rough coated , is the sweetest little dog but still very determined and will have a go if she feels the need ie if growled at or feels threatened by another dog.

The dog has just been PTS  he was quite a sweet pup but developed in to the nastiest dog I have ever met . He was agressive to ALL dogs , male or female and he was the same with people you just has to look at him and he would lung at you . They tried a dog behaviorist who was terrified of him and admitted she had never came across such a bad dog. They then got him castrated to see if it would make a difference but it never . The final straw was the owner had him out for a walk one day and he spotted another dog ,he tried to get to it and his owner pulled on his lead to check him and he turned round and bit her on the thigh. The leg he bit was on the opposite side from wher she had him on the lead ond he literally jumped up and bit her thigh drawing blood through her trousers , the bruise she has is huge.

Another customer who had one had to rehome as she could not handle how hyper the dog was although she walked her Patterdale 3 times a day . IMO 3 walks might be ok for a Lhasa or Cavalier but Patterdales need to hunt and straight walks are jut not enough, they need to search for bunnies etc to use up their energy and stimulate their brain .

Now I know you are going to say that you get exceptions in all breeds but I do believe that Patterdales are really hard work and really need to be kept active and preferably be kept by owners who have loads of time for LONG walks and that they are given the chance to be off lead to do the terrier I need to hunt stuff .

They are said to be even fiestier than The Jack Russell Terrier so if you think they can be nippy ( I dont by the way ) then the Patterdale is even more so .
They are not dogs theat can be kept in a flat , they need space to be able to do the Terrier thing so a large garden is preferable allong with long walke with lots of interesting things for them to do.

This is only my oppinion and I know that there are folk on here who have Patterdales who may not agree with what I have said but then I dissagree with things people say about JRT's . They are not all bad dogs but need a certain life style else you could run in to problems.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Heed the warnings!

I've never owned a Patterdale, but I know a few. Some are OK, one is a sweetie - but quite a few are nasty little buggers with other dogs. One attacks for no reason and his owners are struggling - like the dog in the above post, castration made no difference. I think the males are worse - get a bitch.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Definately weigh up the negatives first. Terriers aren't the easiest dogs in the first place and patterdales are one of the most terrier-like terriers if that makes sense. It might be better if you go spend time with some adults first and talk to the owners and breeders to see how much work they are. I've met some very dog aggressive and one very people aggressive one. However they're one of the top agility breeds and with a job to do they do really shine with enough socialisation.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Definately weigh up the negatives first. Terriers aren't the easiest dogs in the first place and patterdales are one of the most terrier-like terriers if that makes sense. It might be better if you go spend time with some adults first and talk to the owners and breeders to see how much work they are. I've met some very dog aggressive and one very people aggressive one. However they're one of the top agility breeds and with a job to do they do really shine with enough socialisation.


Yes, they can be great for agility eg two Agility Champions are Patterdales. I just avoid queueing next to them, because they're so snappy.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Burrowzig said:


> Yes, they can be great for agility eg two Agility Champions are Patterdales. I just avoid queueing next to them, because they're so snappy.


I wouldn't generalise and say they are so snappy. These owners obviously haven't put enough firm training and socialisation into their dogs as my dog nor the dogs of people i know wouldn't snap and are a lot calmer then most other dogs.

They do take work. Hard work. They are right up there among the difficult breeds. They are so clever and can outwit you easily. So you always have to be a step ahead.


----------



## sandymere (Jan 4, 2010)

If your other half is a farmer then a Patterdale would probably make a good companion, vermin controller for him. By being out on the farm it will likely get socialised and well exercise plus get opportunity for an outlet for it's terrier nature, ie rats etc so could well be just what he's after. Not a great pet but good working companion.

one i had in the eighties.


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

my patterdale Millie,


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

sandymere said:


> If your other half is a farmer then a Patterdale would probably make a good companion, vermin controller for him. By being out on the farm it will likely get socialised and well exercise plus get opportunity for an outlet for it's terrier nature, ie rats etc so could well be just what he's after. Not a great pet but good working companion.
> 
> one i had in the eighties.


It won't be a pet in the way that Bramble is, it will mostly be a work companion for OH and as he works seven days it would only be in the house to sleep.

Lots to think about really, I think next step is for me to meet the wonderdog that has stolen his heart!


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Patterdale_lover said:


> I wouldn't generalise and say they are so snappy. These owners obviously haven't put enough firm training and socialisation into their dogs as my dog nor the dogs of people i know wouldn't snap and are a lot calmer then most other dogs.


Same here. I get it all the time. JRTs are snappy, terriers are snappy.

Not if you work with them and teach them it is not acceptable.

None of the JRTs I know would dare. They'll have a snipe at each other if fighting over a chew but they won't walk up to another dog or another person and snap, wouldn't dream of it.

All about how you bring the dog up, IMHO. I love terriers.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> I wouldn't generalise and say they are so snappy. These owners obviously haven't put enough firm training and socialisation into their dogs as my dog nor the dogs of people i know wouldn't snap and are a lot calmer then most other dogs.
> 
> They do take work. Hard work. They are right up there among the difficult breeds. They are so clever and can outwit you easily. So you always have to be a step ahead.


Obviously hadn't put in enough firm training and socialisation? You've got no basis for saying that, you don't know them. Both dogs were rescues. One they found as a puppy tied to a post with kids throwing lit fireworks at her. The owners of both (a couple) have done a great job with these and their other rescue dogs.

And I wasn't generalising. I was saying I avoid being in a queue next to these dogs. Other agility Patterdales I'm quite happy to line up next to.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Shazach said:


> My sister has one that she rescued and I have to say I am massively unimpressed with the rescue centre for rehoming with a novice owner!
> 
> He is lovely, curls up with them, very devoted and affectionate. But they are having to work EXTREMELY hard with him. He is muzzled in public because he goes for anything within snapping distance, dogs, children.....In fact my dog is the only dog he gets on with and he adores him!
> My mother has a border terrier and when these two decide to go for each other - neither is going to back down. Again they are muzzled in each others company.
> ...


You have summed up my Patterdale to a T!

He is also a rescue and although we love him to bits, I do wish they'd have warned us beforehand. My parents did a bit of research into them and decided to stick with him but I don't think they had any idea of the reality of owning a Patterdale.

Tiger is crackers. Completely and utterly barking raving mad as a hatter, bananas and crackers! Never ever stops from the minute he wakes up... I sometimes even get a nose or a paw in my face in the middle of the night, only to be greeted with a sloppy wet toy on the pillow and a wagging tail 

He is VERY difficult with other dogs. He doesn't seem to have been socialised as a youngster (he was just over 2 years old when we got him) and is highly unpredictable with other dogs. One dog he will ignore, the next he will go insane at.... we managed to walk him a few weeks ago with 3 other dogs and he was the perfect dog but any other dogs walked past us, he would go completely sick at them.... I honestly do not know what it is that triggers him to go mad at some dogs yet be fine with others.

His recall is okay - we can let him off (provided there are no dogs about) and he will come back if we have a squeaky toy to hand, or will come back of his own accord once he's tired himself out a bit. He doesn't have a very high prey drive tbh but that is definitely out of the ordinary for his type. He also doesn't go far when we do let him off, he's never ran into the distance but I wouldn't put it past him if a cat or a squirrel darted past too closely to him.

If you aren't phased even slightly by what you've read so far (because believe me it is almost all true) then you will do well with one but if you have any doubts then i'd forget it - you need to be 100% switched on and ready to cope with a Patterdale otherwise you are on to a loser from the start.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Burrowzig said:


> Obviously hadn't put in enough firm training and socialisation? *You've got no basis for saying that, you don't know them. Both dogs were rescues*. One they found as a puppy tied to a post with kids throwing lit fireworks at her. The owners of both (a couple) have done a great job with these and their other rescue dogs.
> 
> And I wasn't generalising. I was saying I avoid being in a queue next to these dogs. Other agility Patterdales I'm quite happy to line up next to.


Sorry bit I would go so far as to say if they were both rescues then they both have issues that have made them like that.

To say all terriers or patterdales will be this way out is wrong.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Horse and Hound said:


> Sorry bit I would go so far as to say if they were both rescues then they both have issues that have made them like that.
> 
> To say all terriers or patterdales will be this way out is wrong.


Yes, it would be wrong to say all Patterdales are like that. That's why I didn't say they were.


----------

